# Router as a Jointer



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm just starting out, and thought I'd try my hand at something simple like small, crafty-type shelf units for practice. I would like to joint some boards together to make them wider. How do I set up my table fence to accomodate this, and what is the best bit to use?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Oldnewbie

The best bit to use is the Flush Trim bit, this is because of the skew angle on the cuttters on the bit.
It can be 1/4" or 1/2" shank but it's best to use 1/2".
Pop in the bit and place a some double stick tape on the out feed side of the fence (left side) don't take of the white part of the tape, also make the tape about 12" to 14" long, then take a brass bar or a true block of wood and move the fence till the block just will just kiss the bearing on the top of the cutter (use the left side of the fence to set it) now lock the fence down and run a pass about 3" long on the side of the stock, now check the stock,it should be clean and sq.
This will take off about .010 and should give you a true sq. glue edge,you may need to run it by more that one time if the stock has any nicks on the edge.
Besure to hold the stock up to the out feed of the fence when you run the pass this will help with the snipe at the end of the pass.
You can cut your stock a bit long if you are getting a big snipe at the end of the pass and then just cut off the bad part.

Hope this helps 
Bj


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

To avoid snipe, router bits cutting edge has to be exact as out feed sub base.


http://www.woodshopdemos.com/rtrplnr.htm


----------

